# How to get him to move on?



## Anguished38 (Feb 19, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for about 6 years and I have just asked for a divorce for the 5th time. I can't get him to accept that I want out of the marriage. I can't get him to move out!! There is always an excuse to delay and he says he'll move but he never does. I have the divorce papers and we have agreed to everything he just won't sign. I am at my wits end and he just can't see how painful it is for me to have him here. We have 2 kids and we both want what is best for them, but I need him to move on...any advice?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

go down and file the paper work and have him served or see an attorney to have him served.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you want out, then get out. Why are you expecting him to leave the house?


----------

